# Time for a trivia question



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Who uses an Apex Meter?

Dave


----------



## kd7fhg (Feb 23, 2011)

Power distrbution company!


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

You have been looking on the net. :big:

Sorry not the answer I'm looking for.

Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 23, 2011)

Wiley Coyote.

 "Bill Gruby" 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Bill,
Good try - no cigar 
Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 23, 2011)

It was good for a laugh. How about a Photographer. Their exposure meters .

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Bill,

Now that's a clever answer :big:

But still no cigar. 

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 23, 2011)

I owned an Apex meter once. It was a good one.

BC1
Jim


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Jim,

So your answer is you ;D

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

C'on I have to go to bed soon, I'm going to the dentist tomorrow. 

Dave


----------



## Foozer (Feb 23, 2011)

DaveH  said:
			
		

> Who uses an Apex Meter?
> 
> Dave



For the female upper body attributes

Robert


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Robert,

 Rof} Rof} Rof} th_wwp

dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 23, 2011)

It got shot off during the war. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Jim,

Oh dear that is sad 

Any particular war was this?

Dave


----------



## mklotz (Feb 23, 2011)

DaveH,

You're not here for the model engines, are you?


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes - I am reading all the posts from 2008 - there is a lot of them.
So sometimes I just need to settle my brain after all the reading I have done.

I have learnt a lot from some of the previous posts, and I thank you one and all who have taken the trouble to write.

This is the break room - says whatever is on your mind - I'm going to the dentist tomorrow - that is on my mind.

I am sorry if it upsets you, it is not meant to upset anyone - just a light humour.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Marv
Here is a little wobbler that not only made it but also designed it, and it works on less than 2psi

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2011)

That's nice litte engine there Dave.  I like it.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the next build?

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

More concerned about the dentist.

I was looking at a mill type similar to Elmer #33. I've made one but it could have been better ran on 3psi, could not blow it to go. After a while tends to make one feel faint! all that puffing, Well it does me.

So I have been designing it and undesigning it for 18 months. Then I found Alibre spent hours and hours learning that.

Not really for any reason, I just wanted to.

Also doing a write up on "How to design your own oscillating engine" someone asked me to do which turned out to be more time consuming than I imagined.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2011)

Cool , Thanks for sharing that, are you going to publish that?

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck with the Dentist...some of my trips haven't been so pleasant..hope yours are better.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

When I get it finished, probably publish on here, as a pdf.
It was just that some guys wanted to design their own, and asked how to do it, and it is not until one puts pen to paper that you suddenly have no idea how you did that and it just happend to come out right.

It is just a real worry if you get something not quite right, then it won't be too clever.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well the old saying rings true, if you really want to know how to do something...teach it to someone else.. 

One bite at a time Dave

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

A dentist uses an Apex meter - something they sometimes use when doing root canal treatment.


----------



## steamer (Feb 23, 2011)

Rof}

I'm so sorry to hear that.....Make sure he gives you the good stuff first OK...

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Dave,

That is so true, I had to teach magnetism to some first year students, I think I learnt a lot more than they did.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed Good night all.

DaveH


----------



## DOC123 (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought the obvious answer was an apexian. ;D


----------



## rake60 (Feb 25, 2011)

Never waste a trip to the dentist!

The barbs and burrs they use are usually carbide
In this state, they can't reuse them on someone else and will usually
give them to you if you ask nicely. 

Rick


----------



## shred (Feb 25, 2011)

FWIW, you will be doing extremely well to hit 2 PSI with lung pressure.


----------



## steamer (Feb 25, 2011)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Never waste a trip to the dentist!
> 
> The barbs and burrs they use are usually carbide
> In this state, they can't reuse them on someone else and will usually
> ...




UUUUUUGH!  That's gross in a cool kinda way..... ??? ;D  

Dave


----------



## rleete (Feb 25, 2011)

shred  said:
			
		

> FWIW, you will be doing extremely well to hit 2 PSI with lung pressure.



I can hit 1.8, and that's a lot more than most people that have tested. But it's enough to run my rocker quite well.


----------



## DaveH (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm with Steamer yuk!!

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 26, 2011)

Quote I can hit 1.8, and that's a lot more than most people that have tested.

Well blow me down Rof} Rof} Rof}
Dave


----------

